# موضوع انساني بعد اذن الادارة !! سبحان الله



## ملامحها جروح (8 نوفمبر 2011)

عزا نشره مقاطع الفيديو لإسكات كل شاكّ ومكابر وناكر لعظمة الله

خالد بن طلال: ابني بدأ يستجيب من الوفاة الدماغية.. وسننقله إلى المنزل







سبق - الرياض: أكد الأمير خالد بن طلال أن ابنه الوليد الذي يرقد في أحد المستشفيات منذ 6 سنوات، يستجيب ويتفاعل بالكلام معه، كما ظهر في مقطع فيديو تم تداوله مؤخراً على شبكة الإنترنت.

وبشّر سموه بخروج ابنه من المستشفى خلال الشهرين المقبلين وعودته إلى المنزل. وقال الأمير خالد بن طلال: إن مقطع الفيديو المعني، نُشر لإسكات أفواه كل شاكّ ومكابر وناكر لعظمة الله جلت قدرته، وكدليل قاطع ودامغ على تجاوبه وتفاعله مع صديقه (الأمير خالد)، وهي فريدةٌ من نوعها للعلم وللطب بناء على تشخيصهم السابق!

وأضاف: كان التشخيص العلمي والطبي منذ 6 سنوات أن حالة الوليد شفاه الله- مُتوفى دماغياً، وستكون وفاته السريرية ما بين ساعتين إلى 72 ساعة، أما التشخيص الحالي فإننا لا نعرف! ولكن الله يعلم والدليل مثبت بتجاوبه وتفاعله معنا في أوقات مختلفة بمقاطع للفيديو، ننشر 5 منها.

ونقلاً عن موقع "لجينات" كشف سموه عن محتوى المقاطع اليوتيوبية، ويُظهر المقطع الأول تحفيز الوليد لإكمال المكالمة الهاتفية مع والده، والثاني عند تحفيزه ممن لقبه والده (بالصديق والرفيق بعد الغيبوبة) خلال تلاوة القرآن الكريم، والثالث عند تحفيزه خلال مشاهدة المصارعة الحرة، والرابع أثناء وجود الطبيب عند الوليد فحرّك يده، ثم بعد أن خرج حفّزه صديقه لإعادة الحركة نفسها التي قام بها أمام جدته، وقد استجاب وتفاعل بطريقة أخرى، ويُظهر المقطع الخامس تحفيزه لإيجاد طريقة للتواصل الدائم والتعبير عن حاجته. 
===========================

الله يشفيه يارب


----------

